# Burstner Elegance - Problem with 150watt fuse blown



## 127138 (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anyone help me with this problem. Tried to start my Burstner Elegance i681, would not start, thought it might be flat battery. Turns out the 150watt fuse has blown. Tried the AA but they cannot get to it. The same thing happened in March this year but on that occasion the AA man did manage to remove the fuse. I had to go and buy a new one which cost me £50.00.

Is there any reason why this fuse keeps going? Is it something Im doing wrong whilst trying to jump start it.

Some advice would be appreciated

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is yours based on an X250, Alan.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

it could be that as you connect the jump leads/pack it causes a surge in the system which causes the fuse to blow if it only happens when you do this then more than likely the problem


----------



## 127138 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Burstner - Blown 150 watt fuse*

What do you mean by a X250?

Its a 2.8 tdi


----------



## 127138 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks - I understand what your saying 'Badger' but how then do you get round the problem of jump starting it?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Elli,

How often have you had to jump start it? if it is frequently, perhaps you should check this out first?

As to jump starting, i'm sure there is a 'correct procedure' for this that avoids blowing the fuse - check the ducato book. If you don't have one, i'll have a look in mine for you.

Is the starter battery knackered? (ie not holding a charge).

Finally, try an auto electricians for the fuse instead of Fiat - might be cheaper?

HTH


David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, I think you mean it is a 150amp fuse? There was a recall on the latest Fiat [X250] to uprate the fuse - perhaps your 2.8 also needed a similar upgrade. What rating is shown in the handbook?

It may be posssible to modify the fitting. You can purchase battery terminals that include the fitting for the fuse. By doing this it is easily accessable in the event of failure.

The link below shows 150A /175A fuses at less than £4 each. In the catalogue are associated holders

www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/fuses/fuses.php#midi


----------



## dco (Oct 26, 2009)

ELLI
it sounds to me you are jump starting from either a 12 volt battery or another vehicle using jump leads this method is ok make sure you have a good conection at the positive terminal on the elegance battery as it is difficult to see and locate now connect the other lead as a precaution before turning the ignition key switch on the lights in the envent of power surge.
junp start packs reasonably priced are available which have built in spike and surge protection
you can also connect to hook up at home this will charge the elegance batteries
try a good motor factors for those fuses


----------

